# Sloppy Joe toppings?



## Troones (Mar 7, 2018)

I’m making Sloppy Joes this evening for dinner. I haven’t had one since I was in my early teens. 

Very simple question. If you eat them, do you like them with toppings? Or just straight up ground beef and sauce?

And what about cheese? If so, what kind? Ohh, maybe I should rethink this whole thing. 😟


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Occasionally sharp cheddar, but usually with sides of French fries and cole slaw


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Definitely sharp cheddar, copiously. It's been ages since I had any. Today I would probably consider bacon bits, chopped scallions, minced jalapeños, caramelized onion and mushroom, guacamole--the possibilities are endless.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Ketchup


----------



## challer (Sep 4, 2008)

A proper Joe needs nothing but tater tots on the side. Wife just made them this week for the cold weather


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Proper “Sloppy Joe” is a mixture of ground beef, a touch of pork, tomato sauce, spices, a bit of Romano cheese and served over a plate of #9 spaghett.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Sharp cheddar is probably the way to go, but I have on a few occasions topped sloppy joe's with blue cheese crumbles or Swiss cheese. On the internet I found a sloppy joe creation called "The damned delicious sloppy joe." They added avocado slices and a fried egg to the meat and sauce topping. It looked good in the picture. Just saying......


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Fall back recipe is cowboy chuckwagon cook, Kent Rollin’s. Pretty basic, but with more chopped tomatoes and pretty hot/spicy


----------



## Troones (Mar 7, 2018)

All great ideas gents and I’m happy to report the Sloppy Joes worked out well. Now the concern is me getting hooked on them.🤤

I made one with sharp cheddar as suggested and also one with blue cheese and pickles! I pushed them in my face too quickly to take a picture. Next time!


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Troones said:


> All great ideas gents and I'm happy to report the Sloppy Joes worked out well. Now the concern is me getting hooked on them.🤤
> 
> I made one with sharp cheddar as suggested and also one with blue cheese and pickles! I pushed them in my face too quickly to take a picture. Next time!


My favorite is w/very sharp cheddar, and they are addictive. Whatever you do, never, ever serve on King's sweet Hawaiian rolls! You can have 3 or 4 on their way to your belly before your brain registers how many you've eaten!


----------



## challer (Sep 4, 2008)

Big T said:


> Proper "Sloppy Joe" is a mixture of ground beef, a touch of pork, tomato sauce, spices, a bit of Romano cheese and served over a plate of #9 spaghett.


That reminds me of eating at Skyline


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

challer said:


> That reminds me of eating at Skyline


You know, you're right!

now I'm hungry for chili!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Big T said:


> You know, you're right!
> 
> now I'm hungry for chili!


Chili and Nachos?


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Howard said:


> Chili and Nachos?


Skyline chili, 4 way, served over spaghetti (onions, beans & cheese)!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Big T said:


> Skyline chili, 4 way, served over spaghetti (onions, beans & cheese)!


Paraphrasing Mary Hopkins, "Those were the days, my friend. We thought they would never end, but they sure brought an end to my 31" waist measurement!" LOL.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

eagle2250 said:


> Paraphrasing Mary Hopkins, "Those were the days, my friend. We thought they would never end, but they sure brought an end to my 31" waist measurement!" LOL.


Guess what DW just wolfed down? Yes. Yes it was Skyline Chili and it was the best I've ever had. Plus DW made enough to save some chili to use as hot dog toppings!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Big T said:


> Guess what DW just wolfed down? Yes. Yes it was Skyline Chili and it was the best I've ever had. Plus DW made enough to save some chili to use as hot dog toppings!


Was it fresh chili?


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Howard said:


> Was it fresh chili?


Of course! Wife whipped everything up! Best chili ever, better than any I ever had out (and yes, I praised the cook).


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Big T said:


> Of course! Wife whipped everything up! Best chili ever, better than any I ever had out (and yes, I praised the cook).


Do you like the chili they have at supermarkets?


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Howard said:


> Do you like the chili they have at supermarkets?


I really can't say I've ever tried it! If your market has a Deli, you might want to try some of theirs.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Big T said:


> I really can't say I've ever tried it! If your market has a Deli, you might want to try some of theirs.


I'll give it a shot.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Big T said:


> I really can't say I've ever tried it! If your market has a Deli, you might want to try some of theirs.


Agreed, but you might want to avoid most of the canned chili options found on the store shelves...some of those can be pretty bad. However, I am compelled to admit that on occasion I have resorted to such for toppings on my chili dogs.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

eagle2250 said:


> Agreed, but you might want to avoid most of the canned chili options found on the store shelves...some of those can be pretty bad. However, I am compelled to admit that on occasion I have resorted to such for toppings on my chili dogs.


As have I and I don't think I've ever found any satisfactory.

I try to stay away from most canned/prepared foods as they typically are far too salty for my taste. My user name on here may be "Big T", but I'm just slightly overweight! My father was always "Big Tony", and I was "Little Tony". When he passed away, people started referring to me as "Big Tony", then it was shorted to "Big T", when I objected what I viewed as my father's nickname.

Here is Pennsyltucky, primarily to coal fields of a century ago, nobody is ever called by their God given name and everyone has a variety of nicknames.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I am defrosting a pound of ground venison. Whether to chili, to deer burger or to Sloppy Joe--decisions, decisions!


----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

Troones said:


> I'm making Sloppy Joes this evening for dinner. I haven't had one since I was in my early teens.
> 
> Very simple question. If you eat them, do you like them with toppings? Or just straight up ground beef and sauce?
> 
> And what about cheese? If so, what kind? Ohh, maybe I should rethink this whole thing. 😟


Salt and pepper, spicy brown mustard, sharp cheddar, a dollop of mayonnaise (I prefer the olive oil variety) and maybe some diced pickled jalapenos. Add more sauce to taste.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Clintotron said:


> Salt and pepper, spicy brown mustard, sharp cheddar, a dollop of mayonnaise (I prefer the olive oil variety) and maybe some diced pickled jalapenos. Add more sauce to taste.


Your mention of a dollop of mayonnaise on your sloppy joes incited me to recall that I always put a dollop of sour cream in my chili and I'm guessing that would go pretty well with sloppy joes, as well. Have to the that a try.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Ketchup.


----------

